# Vaping on the BBC's "Trust Me, I'm A Doctor"



## Alex (30/10/14)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## annemarievdh (30/10/14)

Glad more and more influential people are starting to realize that vaping is better than smoking.

Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (30/10/14)

Vaping on the BBC's "Trust Me, I'm A Doctor":


----------



## Gert_Koen (30/10/14)

Hahaha!Love it!!!


----------



## free3dom (30/10/14)

I really like it when someone tries to look at something controversial without bias


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

A little off topic (a bit) - but I was glad to hear my neighbour's dad was told by a doctor that he would not last much longer if he didn't stop smoking. So the doctor told him to get on to vaping! 

I'm glad to hear doctors are reading up on the subject.

The man suffers from some respiratory disease. Can't remember what.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

